# Another "I told you so"



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

There was a number of us who predicted this. The wannabe Barista told me I was nuts when I said Obama would double cross Israel. The crows should be back any day. I'll shoot that Barista one for lunch. :rollin:



> First he comes for the banks and health care, uses the IRS to go after critics, politicizes the Justice Department, spies on journalists, tries to curb religious freedom, slashes the military, throws open the borders, doubles the debt and nationalizes the Internet.
> 
> He lies to the public, ignores the Constitution, inflames race relations and urges Latinos to punish Republican "enemies." He abandons our ­allies, appeases tyrants, coddles ­adversaries and uses the Crusades as an excuse for inaction as Islamist terrorists slaughter their way across the Mideast.
> 
> Now he's coming for Israel.


For the full story: http://nypost.com/2015/03/22/israel-beware-of-obama/


----------



## Theduckguru (Sep 24, 2013)

Plainsman said:


> There was a number of us who predicted this. The wannabe Barista told me I was nuts when I said Obama would double cross Israel. The crows should be back any day. I'll shoot that Barista one for lunch. :rollin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And we care about Isreal because ....... Really?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Theduckguru said:


> Plainsman said:
> 
> 
> > There was a number of us who predicted this. The wannabe Barista told me I was nuts when I said Obama would double cross Israel. The crows should be back any day. I'll shoot that Barista one for lunch. :rollin:
> ...


Because they are a loyal ally. Because we as a nation have sworn to support. Because they are the only democracy in that part of the world. Because we have to stop turning our backs on those who support us rather than appeasing those who hate us.


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

Loyal ally? :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: 
Maybe when it comes to buttering up our congress and state department so they can get away with stealing our technology.
Maybe when it comes to pleading with our government for aid.
They are self serving and only do what it takes to keep the US on a string so they can continue to destabilize the middle east as they see fit.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

the professor said:


> Loyal ally? :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:
> Maybe when it comes to buttering up our congress and state department so they can get away with stealing our technology.
> Maybe when it comes to pleading with our government for aid.
> They are self serving and only do what it takes to keep the US on a string so they can continue to destabilize the middle east as they see fit.


They have disappointed me at times I will admit. I maybe should have skipped the loyal part. The loyalty part I was thinking about also serves them so perhaps it is mostly self serving. I think they most often vote in the UN in our favor. I think the most important thing is through them we have a foothold in the mideast. I think we have to stay involved in the mideast to give us time to prepare for the problems headed for our own country. ISIS hates us as much as Israel, and the enemy of my enemy is our friend.


----------

